# Sick ewe



## newgirl97 (Apr 21, 2015)

We discovered one of our ewes who we had bred years prior missing a nipple. That bag is full of milk and hard but can't be milked. She's standing and not moving 

We have no idea what happened to her... What do we do?!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a doe that I can't milk on one side due to scar tissue in the teat. She makes milk, lots of it, in that half and all I can do is let it dry up on its own. It looks incredibly painful but we have done this twice and she has been fine. I probably won't breed her again though.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 21, 2015)

Missing a nipple? As in the teat is gone? My first thought is that she had mastitis last year and it went undetected and that part of her udder sloughed off. 2nd thought is maybe it got zipped off during shearing.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 21, 2015)

We also had a ewe this year that, due to damage last year and the year before (she had brutal lambs), one of her teats does not work. That side of her udder got quite large, but quickly dried off with no issues.


----------

